# Bullnose corner bead, which?



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

Advice from the pros please.

Builder and developer for a project (Upscale contemporary colonial farmhouse) that will have bullnose corners and drywall returns on the jambs.

1. Which bullnose ... can’t find any articles/advice on which radius might look best in what application .... will likely try mocking up 3/4 but hoping to hear opinions.

2. Inside corners, do you treat them like regular?



Any advice from experience greatly appreciated.


----------



## check2cut1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Tektrim has a really solid bullnose. It's a 3/4'' mill finish aluminum corner bead. Hopefully this helps or gives you an option. 


https://www.tektrim.com/3-4″-bullnose-umb-corner-bead/


----------



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

High end Beach homes here, I use 10 ft 3/4 paperfaced bullnose with excellent results


----------

